# Found pigeon with broken wing and blue band



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Found pigeon on roadside with broken wing.  He has a blue band on his right foot with this on it (Au 2005 hersey 68) anyone know who owns him? I found him in santa cruz C.A


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Vivian, 

Thank you for helping this pigeon out.  Please keep him in a softly lined box with air holes in a quiet, warm, semi dark spot. Offer seed and water. When you call the secretary find out what the owner will do with the pigeon. Sometimes they will just put them down instead of trying to fix them up. So, try to make sure that the person won't do this.


Club Name : SAN JOSE RPC 
Club Code : HERSEY 
Club Secretary : RICHARD HERSEY 
City : CAMPBELL 
State : CA 
Phone No. : 408-879-0652


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Vivian, Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for helping this poor racing homer. If you can't reach the owner or the owner doesn't want him back, let me know. We're in San Jose. 

-Cathy


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks I will call him and let him know his pigeons OK (besides the broken wing) Thanks again.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Well ................HE'S HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   He's owener came and got him he said if the wing heals perfectly he'll start racing again!!!! If not he'll just stay and be a home buddy.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news! There are some compassionate racing homer owners out there. Always good to hear of a happy ending. Thanks for the update.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I know I'm just glade his owner is caring enugh to keep him even if he can't race.


----------

